# Aramaic: grandmother



## Micciabbaca

everyone!
 i'm new!

I would want to know  which is translation of GRANDMOTHER in Aramaic. thanks to all!!!!


----------



## mediterraneo24

סבתא savta, just like in Hebrew..

Bienvenida al foro!


----------



## Micciabbaca

*Thank you so much!
Soon soon!*


----------



## eli-milqo

Hello All:

Sabta (Savta) is a good option, but there is another one which is "Qashta". The literal meaning is "old woman", but it is used to say "grandmother".


----------



## Ali Smith

eli-milqo said:


> Hello All:
> 
> Sabta (Savta) is a good option, but there is another one which is "Qashta". The literal meaning is "old woman", but it is used to say "grandmother".


סָבְתָא, too, literally means "old woman", but is also used to mean "grandmother". That's what Costaz says anyway.


----------

